# Motorbike Family



## ohdeebee (Mar 7, 2017)

35, 36, 37, 41.


----------



## buickmike (Mar 7, 2017)

Niiice let s see all your spare tanks -fenders- etc.


----------



## ohdeebee (Mar 7, 2017)

buickmike said:


> Niiice let s see all your spare tanks -fenders- etc.




Those can only be seen in person. Tours are weekends from noon to 2pm. Cost is 25¢ for adults, $100 for children and $250 if you feel the need to touch anything.


----------



## Dave K (Mar 7, 2017)

So rad!!!  Thanks for posting.


----------



## sccruiser (Mar 7, 2017)

I will second That !


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 7, 2017)

I'm saving a spot for when you want to cut that blue bike loose! BTW what badge is on that bike? V/r Shawn


----------



## ohdeebee (Mar 7, 2017)




----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 7, 2017)

ohdeebee said:


> View attachment 432832



Bad Azzz


----------



## Goldenindian (Mar 7, 2017)

The double duty looks real sweet. Really cool. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## buickmike (Mar 7, 2017)

He's got that double duty fork bike in the back like its a pickup truck in a used car lot


----------



## ohdeebee (Mar 7, 2017)

I'm ashamed of the double duty because it's a 38 fork on a 37 bike.


----------



## WES PINCHOT (Mar 7, 2017)

ARE YOU SURE THAT IS NOT A LATE '37 FRAME AND AN EARLY '38 D.D. FORK?
CHECK CRANK AND SERIAL #.
OTHERWISE A VER NICE FAMILY OF PREWAR SCHWINNS.
WE ARE FAMILY!,  WE ARE FAMILY!,  WE ARE FAMILY!,
THANKS FOR SHARING.


----------



## ohdeebee (Mar 7, 2017)

Wes, the 37 is a late 37, but the double duty came from a different bike


----------



## frankster41 (Mar 7, 2017)

Looks good Jason!!


----------



## Clark58mx (Mar 7, 2017)

I just sold a Cavalier head badge. I knew it was a Schwinn badge.


----------



## barneyguey (Mar 9, 2017)

Clark58mx said:


> I just sold a Cavalier head badge. I knew it was a Schwinn badge.



Cool! I think I bought that Badge. I'm glad it was Schwinn. I couldn't find a Schwinn with the Badge. Now I have. Thank you very much. Barry


----------



## Clark58mx (Mar 9, 2017)

barnyguey said:


> Cool! I think I bought that Badge. I'm glad it was Schwinn. I couldn't find a Schwinn with the Badge. Now I have. Thank you very much. Barry



Yes you bought that from me. Thanks again


----------

